# Modified Genuine Gray HA $urefire 6P by Fivemega



## fivemega (Feb 4, 2017)

*(AVAILABLE)


Please allow 7 days to ship*​
*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*

*C Head, C Tail 18650 Body*​










*Protected 3400mAh 18650 will fit.*







*Please first read completely,

then pay

lastly post detail of your order here*​

Here I have small quantity of genuine 6P bodies which I have modified and upgraded as follow:
1- Completely removed and deanodized to bare metal.
2- Bored out to 18.77mm to fit 3400mAh 18650
3- Add milling holes on knurling area for better grip and unique look. 
4- Masked all threads with special tape.
5- Sand blast mid section of body, tail cap and head. This is necessary for matte gray look.
6- Type III natural hard anodized body, head and tail cap. (Avg. 2 mill Buildup)
7- Install new black switch boot, new McClicky switch with FM switch retainer.
8- Add double oring on tail side.
As you see, lots of work involved and there will not be more run.
Type III hard anodize is much harder than type II anodizing with unique look.
I also have some 18650 unmodified gray HA 6P which is plain body (without mill work)

*What you will get is: Pictured genuine 6P body, 2 tail side orings and 1 head side orings. No head, NO lamp assembly, NO tail cap, NO battery and NO charger is included.*
*I also have genuine Z44 gray head+lenz and genuine Z41 gray tail cap with installed McClicky switch.*
No reservation please. You must pay FIRST then claim your spot by posting here. I will sign your name right after receiving payment unless you paying by MO.
Please don't pay if you may change your mind. There will not be any refund. Please read one more time before taking any action.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick  next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick  next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
I will never figure out what for is your payment and from whom without above information therefore you may receive your order with LLL OOO NNN GGG delay
Cash Price: 
Gray modified 18650 C head/C tail body $58 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Gray plain (No Mill) 18650 C head/C tail body $54 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Gray Z44 head $29 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Gray Z41 tail cap with McClicky switch $45 *(AVAILABLE)*
Shipping to States $5 each
Shipping to States $7 for one set
Internationaly $14 for one set
Insurance $2.60 for each $100 value in States
Insurance $6.00 for each $100 value internationally
I am not responsible for loss or damage once I ship your package.
Free shipping to USA if paid by US postal money order.
Please add 4% to total for CC Paypal
Please pay first for next available and valid number then post it here. "I *will* take it" does NOT work. "<Payment already sent from XX>" is good.
Detail of items you pay is necessary in paypal note or don't expect to receive. 
*All international packages must be with printed name and address in English and include a phone number.*
Example:  already sent for #64 single 18650 C head C tail
CPF handle: C-Jack
Colonel Jack 
Paypal: [email protected]

Please PM for other type of payment.

*Please see:*
*Nickel Genuine 6P*
*ExCap*
*3P Type 18350*
*RedFire*
*McClickTailCaps*
*C2Look18650*
*D3 bodies *
*3x26500 Exotic M*gs.*
----------------------
#01 Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $58 Dr Forinor paid shipped LA046552645US
#02 Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $58 BitGeek paid shipped 9500113808417061061557
#03 Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $58 (Sold to non CPF shipped)
#04 Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $58 (Sold to non CPF shipped)
#05 Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $58 moshow9 paid shipped 9500113808429357141379
#06 Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $58 double_r76 paid shipped 9500113808429357141379
#07 Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $58 dk21291 paid shipped
-----------------------
#01 Unmodified (No Mill Work) Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $54 jmarsh86 paid shipped LA046552929US
#02 Unmodified (No Mill Work) Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $54 AZVern paid shipped 9500113717687254060905
#03 Unmodified (No Mill Work) Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $54 jmarsh86 paid shipped LA046636028US
#04 Unmodified (No Mill Work) Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $54 jmarsh86 shipped LA046636031US
#05 Unmodified (No Mill Work) Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $54 morelightnow paid shipped 9500113808428009071682
#06 Unmodified (No Mill Work) Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $54 Jose Marin paid shipped 9500113808418333182017+9500113808438346191509
#07 Unmodified (No Mill Work) Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $54 morelightnow paid shipped 9500113808419196228973

-----------------------
01 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 Dr Forinor paid shipped LA046552645US
#02 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 BitGeek paid shipped 9500113808417061061557
#03 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 jmarsh86 paid shipped LA046552929US
#04 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 AZVern paid shipped 9500113717687254060905
#05 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 jmarsh86 paid shipped LA0466636028US
#06 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 Jose Marin Jose Marin paid shipped 9500113808418333182017
#07 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 moshow9 paid shipped 9500113808429357141379
#08 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 double_r76 paid shipped 9500113808410029266971
#09 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 morelightnow paid shipped 9500113010010034643700
#10 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 morelightnow paid shipped 9500113010010034643700
#11 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 Jose Marin paid shipped 9500113808430119293939
#12 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 Jose Marin paid shipped 9500113808430119293939
#14 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 Jose Marin paid shipped 9500113808430119293939
#15 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 sjmack paid shipped 9500113808430240330367
#16 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 DrafterDan paid shipped 9500113808411048354649
#17 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 dk21291 paid shipped 9500113808432318490645
#18 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 *(AVAILABLE)*
#19 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 *(AVAILABLE)*
#20 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 *(AVAILABLE)*
---------------------
#01 Grey tail cap only (without switch / guts) $35 Jose Marin paid shipped 9500113808430119293939
#02 Grey tail cap only (without switch / guts) $35 Jose Marin paid shipped 9500113808430119293939
#03 Grey tail cap only (without switch / guts) $35 es2qy paid shipped 9500113808432103457457 
---------------------
#01 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 Dr Forinor paid shipped LA046552645US
#02 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 BitGeek paid shipped 9500113808417061061557
#03 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 jmarsh86 paid shipped LA046552929US
#04 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 AZVern paid shipped 9500113717687254060905 
#05 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 jmarsh86 paid shipped LA0466636028US
#06 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 Jose Marin Jose Marin paid shipped 9500113808438317184057
#07 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 tombo437 tombo437 paid shipped 9500113808419045200662
#08 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 moshow9 paid shipped 9500113808429357141379
#09 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 double_r76 paid shipped 9500115067440018285206
#10 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 topaque paid shipped LH088223243US
#11 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 morelightnow paid shipped 9500113808430199319079
#12 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 morelightnow paid shipped 9500113808430199319079
#14 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 sjmack paid shipped 9500113808430240330367
#15 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 dk21291 paid shipped
#16 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 himashyou paid shipped LH170409214US
#17 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 himashyou paid shipped LH170409214US
#18 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 dk21291 paid shipped
---------------------
#01 Gray Type III 32mm extension tube $18 ampdude paid shipped 95001138084381141412

---------------------
#01 Gray Type III 60mm extension tube $19 ampdude paid shipped 95001138084381141412
#02 Gray Type III 60mm extension tube $19 ampdude paid shipped 95001138084381141412

---------------------
#01 Gray Type III 62mm extension tube $17 *(BLEMISHED)* *(AVAILABLE)*

---------------------
*Please find link of my other products here and click on each link you are interested on.*
-----------------------

*(AVAILABLE)*​


----------



## fivemega (Feb 4, 2017)

****Questions??????


Powerup said:


> Will 60 mm extention be good for two 18650's?


*Above 60mm extension will work with 6P for pair of unprotected 18650 (each 65mm) and This 69mm extension will allow you to fit pair of protected 18650 (each 70mm long)*
================


LiftdT4R said:


> What batteries would work with the 32mm extension tube?


*32mm extension tube will add length of one C123A so your 6P can be used as 9P with 3xC123A or pair of IMR 18500*
================


LiftdT4R said:


> I'd like to put one of these together but I'd like to use 2 protected cells and the extensions to match.


*To use pair of protected 18500 35mm extension will work fine and to use with pair of protected 18650  69mm extension will do the job.*
================


> Di I have to buy complete set or I can buy just the head?


*You can buy only what you need. There is no obligation.
If you already have body and/or tail cap, then all you need is just the head.*
================


mjgsxr said:


> Are all these lights the same colour (modified /unmodified ) ?
> In the third picture they look grey compared to the first two pictures. I like the colour of finish in the first two pictures.
> Do the extensions colour match both modified and unmodified bodies.


*Modified, unmodified bodies, heads and tail caps are genuine $urefire with similar alloy therefore pretty much same color but extension tubes are aftermarket and less chance of matching color.
Final color tone of olive/grey/natural hard anodize really depends on aluminum alloy. Slight extra percentage of chrome in 6160 alloy will result lighter color.
Tail cap and body color of my M6 have different tone while they are genuine Surefire made and anodized.*
================


waimando said:


> Interested in your z44 but I need to know if the HA natural relatively matches the Cyro Illumination slim tail cap natural?


*Sorry, I don't have one to match.*
================


Billbo said:


> Has anyone some more pics to show the finish?
> 
> It looks like the ano is some kind of matt finish. Is this right?


*That's correct. It's matte grey type III hard anodized.*
================


ampdude said:


> why the reason for the 62mm extension tube? Does this fit 18mm cells that have buttom tops better?


*Total of 136mm cells (each cell 68mm) will fit tight in bored out 6p+62mm tube.
So if total lenght of your cells are 136mm or shorter, then will fit tight.*
================


marco.weiss said:


> no more Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body?


*Unfortunately, offered 18650 bodies in this thread are gone but offered Z41 and Z44 are available.
Also 18650 gray body in this thread are available.*
================


marcdilnutt said:


> Will you be doing any more of these do you reckon?


*Due to lack of interest, chance is very little.
You may be interested on one of these.
*
================


Jackyl said:


> wondering if I could possibly get one of these HA 6P's unbored, complete with head and tailcap?


*Making one item will cost tooooooo muchchch and not practical for me and you.
I make custom items in quantity to reduce total cost.*
================

================


----------



## Powerup (Feb 5, 2017)

fivemega said:


> ****Questions??????


Will 60 mm extention be good for two 18650's?


----------



## fivemega (Feb 5, 2017)

Powerup said:


> Will 60 mm extention be good for two 18650's?


*Above 60mm extension will work with 6P for pair of unprotected 18650 (each 65mm) and This 69mm extension will allow you to fit pair of protected 18650 (each 70mm long)*


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 6, 2017)

CPF : Dr Forinor (PP is [email protected])
#01 Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $58
#01 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45
#01 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29
International Shipping to UK : $12+$6+$6=$24
Insurance: $6
Total : $162 +4% = $168.48

PP sent

Thank you!


----------



## LiftdT4R (Feb 8, 2017)

What batteries would work with the 32mm extension tube?

I'd like to put one of these together but I'd like to use 2 protected cells and the extensions to match. Thanks!!


----------



## jso902 (Feb 8, 2017)

Any photos of the 32 mm tubes?
Btw... this mod looks really nice. Nice offering


----------



## BitGeek (Feb 19, 2017)

CPF: BitGeek
#02 Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $58
#02 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45
#02 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29
Shipping : $7
Insurance: $2.60
Total : $141.60
Thank you Fivemega.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 20, 2017)

Received, all looks good, thank you


----------



## BitGeek (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks Great. Thanks Fivemega


----------



## jmarsh86 (Mar 14, 2017)

01 unmodified body 54
03 z41 McClicky 45
03 z44 head 29


international ship 14
insurance 12
subtotal 154
4% PP fee 6.16


Grand total 160.16

Handle jmarsh86

Jason Marsh
1 Glendon apartments
69 Gipsy Rd
West Norwood 
London 
England
SE27 9QS


----------



## fivemega (Mar 25, 2017)

*More Modified Genuine Gray HA $urefire 6P Available.*

*Please see post #1 for next available number.*


----------



## jmarsh86 (Mar 26, 2017)

Got my lights, Real good finish, Thanks mate


----------



## fivemega (Apr 19, 2017)

jmarsh86 said:


> Got my lights, Real good finish, Thanks mate



:twothumbs


----------



## mjgsxr (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi fivemega 

Are all these lights the same colour (modified /unmodified ) ? 

In the third picture they look grey compared to the first two pictures. I like the colour of finish in the first two pictures.

Do the extensions colour match both modified and unmodified bodies.


----------



## AZVern (Sep 4, 2017)

AZVern
#02 Unmodified (No Mill Work) Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body
#04 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky
#04 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head

Vernon Brink
6854 E Kathleen Road
Scottsdale, AZ 85254


----------



## jmarsh86 (Nov 18, 2017)

03 unmodified body 54
05 z41 McClicky 45
05 z44 head 29


international ship 14
insurance 12
subtotal 154
4% PP fee 6.16


Grand total 160.16

Handle jmarsh86

Jason Marsh
1 Glendon apartments
69 Gipsy Rd
West Norwood 
London 
England
SE27 9QS

This is a reorder for a previous order - Post 11, Previous item stolen so need a replacement


----------



## morelightnow (Jan 7, 2018)

CPF - morelightnow

#05 Unmodified (No Mill Work) Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $54 (AVAILABLE)

shipping to USA $5
4% $2.36
total = 61.36

Thanks


----------



## ampdude (Apr 18, 2018)

CPF - ampdude

#01 Gray Type III 32mm extension tube $18 (AVAILABLE)

---------------------
#01 Gray Type III 60mm extension tube $19 (AVAILABLE)
#02 Gray Type III 60mm extension tube $19 (AVAILABLE)

Shipping to USA $5.
Total $63.00.


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 10, 2018)

Cpf jose marin

#06 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 (AVAILABLE)
Ship us and 4%
$35.32


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 24, 2018)

Another pp sent to complete the set

#06 Unmodified (No Mill Work) Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $54 (AVAILABLE)
#06 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 (AVAILABLE)
Ship US

$106

Thanks


----------



## tombo437 (Feb 6, 2019)

Paypal sent 
CPF tombo437
#07 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29
Shipping US $5
Total $34


----------



## Billbo (Feb 17, 2019)

Has anyone some more pics to show the finish?

It looks like the ano is some kind of matt finish. Is this right?


----------



## morelightnow (Jul 8, 2019)

CPF - morelightnow

#07 Unmodified (No Mill Work) Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $54 (AVAILABLE)

shipping to USA $5
-20%
+4% PP fee
total = 50.13

Thank you


----------



## moshow9 (Dec 21, 2019)

CPF: moshow9
#05 Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $58
#07 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45
#08 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29
Shipping to States $7 for one set
Insurance $5.20
Total : $144.20


----------



## ampdude (Dec 28, 2019)

mods please delete, it's gone.


----------



## double_r76 (Jan 14, 2020)

PayPal sent for...

CPF: double_r76

McClicky $urefire "C" Tail Cap
#51 Gray Penta $36 (AVAILABLE)

Modified Genuine Gray HA $urefire 6P
#06 Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body $58 (AVAILABLE)
#09 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 (AVAILABLE)

Shipping $7
PayPal fee $5.20

Total $135.20


----------



## topaque (Jan 17, 2020)

Cpf handle is topaque.
#9 gray type3 genuine z44 head $29
Shipping international $14
Insurance $6
29+14+6=$49
49$+4%=$51
Via PayPal.
Thank you!


----------



## double_r76 (Jan 27, 2020)

PayPal sent for...

CPF: double_r76

Genuine Leef 3x18650 M head, C tail bodies

#04 Gray M head, C tail Genuine Leef 3x18650 body $89 (AVAILABLE)

Modified Genuine Gray HA $urefire 6P

#08 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 (AVAILABLE)

Shipping $8
PayPal fee $5.68

Total $147.68


----------



## morelightnow (Jan 30, 2020)

#09 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45
#10 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45
shipping $5


----------



## marco.weiss (Mar 18, 2020)

no more Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body?


----------



## fivemega (Mar 21, 2020)

marco.weiss said:


> no more Modified Gray Type III genuine 6P 18650 body?


*Unfortunately, offered 18650 bodies in this thread are gone but offered Z41 and Z44 are available.
Also 18650 gray body in this thread are available.*


----------



## bagsnatcher (Mar 25, 2020)

fivemega said:


> *Unfortunately, offered 18650 bodies in this thread are gone but offered Z41 and Z44 are available.
> Also 18650 gray body in this thread are available.*



Sup bro, hopefully the Covids haven't bitten you in the ***. 

Do you have any more of the gray head, gray body (without dimples), and gray tails? As in, a complete flashlight? I would love one.


----------



## marco.weiss (Mar 26, 2020)

+1 for body, head and tail


----------



## bagsnatcher (Mar 28, 2020)

marco.weiss said:


> +1 for body, head and tail



That's what I'm saying. 

Head+undimpled body+tail combos please!


----------



## fivemega (Mar 30, 2020)

bagsnatcher said:


> That's what I'm saying.
> 
> Head+undimpled body+tail combos please!



*Unfortunately, offered 18650 bodies in post #1 of this thread are all gone but offered grey Z41 and gray Z44 are available.
Also 18650 grey body in this thread is still available.*


----------



## Jose Marin (Apr 26, 2020)

Ill take

#11 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 (AVAILABLE)
#12 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 (AVAILABLE)
#13 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 (AVAILABLE)
#01 Grey tail cap only (without switch / guts) $35 (AVAILABLE)
#02 Grey tail cap only (without switch / guts) $35 (AVAILABLE)

Paypal sent


----------



## morelightnow (Jul 16, 2020)

#11 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 (AVAILABLE)
#12 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 (AVAILABLE)
shipping to US $5


----------



## sjmack (Aug 23, 2020)

PayPal sent 87$, from stephenjmcc at gmail

#15 gray type III z41 with mcclicky 45$
#14 gray type III z44 29$
+ 7$ shipping
+ 2.60$ ins 
+ 4%


----------



## marcdilnutt (Feb 2, 2021)

Will you be doing any more of these do you reckon?

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## fivemega (Feb 3, 2021)

marcdilnutt said:


> Will you be doing any more of these do you reckon?


*Due to lack of interest, chance is very little. 
You may be interested on one of these. *


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 12, 2021)

Payment sent for this, plus shipping for two items
#16 Gray Type III genuine Z41 with McClicky $45 *(AVAILABLE)*


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 22, 2021)

FiveMega, the host arrived safely, thank you!

I picked up an oddball D26 head from those recent Dr Peter Hauk auctions, I think it will end up being an interesting torch!







Strangely, the internal threads are just a smidge too small for it to fit all the way down. I'll run a tap through them to clean them up.


----------



## Jackyl (Dec 5, 2021)

I see that it is unlikely, but wondering if I could possibly get one of these HA 6P's unbored, complete with head and tailcap? Either way on the additional milling. These look KILLER and it looks like I'd just need ya to refinish a stock body to match the rest? 🤞


----------



## dk21291 (Jan 20, 2022)

Received! Thank you


----------



## es2qy (Apr 13, 2022)

*#03 Grey Z41 tail cap only (without switch / guts) + #20 18350 Black Body.*

Paypal sent. Thank you.


----------



## himashyou (May 1, 2022)

(transaction ID 6F187233BX099932J)
CPF : himashyou

#16 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 (AVAILABLE)
#17 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 (AVAILABLE)
International Shipping to Japan $14
Insurance $6.00 
4% $3.12 

total=$81.12

My address PM.

Thanks


----------



## fivemega (May 6, 2022)

marcdilnutt said:


> Will you be doing any more of these?



*You may be interested on* *these**.


Or 3P type* *here**.*


----------



## dk21291 (Oct 29, 2022)

Paid via paypal! $29 + $5 + 4%(total) = $35.36
CPF Handle DK21291

#18 Gray Type III genuine Z44 head $29 *(AVAILABLE)*


----------

